# Team Orange Beach Representing Down In Costa Rica



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deckhand buddy of mine who works big private boat out of Orange Beach (another Auburn boy) is working a big 64 viking down in Los Suenos until Memorial Day. Here are a few pics I gathered from him. Apparently all they pull is teasers down there and then bait-and-switch ballys on circle hooks to the massive hordes of sails they have down there. Pretty badass.









Marina shot









Another marina shot.









Gotta love the mezzanine deck on the back.









On the wire.


















Good one.









Shake that hook loose baby.










Your days are numbered Mr. Dorado man. Interesting little sub-storyrelating tothis pic,I was workinga trip this past summer on a 57 G&S off around the Elbow and had both a mahi on in the mid 30's and a 40ish something pound wahoo on at the same time. As the cow came on the wire, her bull struck our moldcraft we had hanging from the riggers, just like the daisy chain of squids you can see in this picture. Ripped that shit off the riggers and long story short, we got the triple header on ice a few minutes later. Sweet.









DEATH!!! Wahoo!! Fresh mahi for supper tonight, boys. Nice fish on the cedar plug.

The End!!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dammmm Woody, those are some sweet pics. Especially with the wind chill at 20 here today.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

AWESOME pics Woody...Thanks for sharing. I'm headed to Costa Rica in May. Fishing trip already booked...I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet. Hey whats that cats name, I've seen him somewhere before.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished there a few times. We caught Tuna, Sails and Dolphin until we were exhausted. Also landed a 47 pound Cubera Snapper while trolling a live bonita on a flat line. Go figure....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those pics are awsome. Great to look at those on this cold day.


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

travis has you posting his pics now, huh?


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

woody is that GATOR? OR LINCOLN FUNK?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Is Lincoln still fishing with Dreamin ON


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

that would be gator


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya that's gator alright. his girl and i are neighbors up here in auburn and i got those pictures from her facebook. a lot more than just those too. pretty awesome


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got back from CR 2 weeks ago. I saw your buddies boat, I think it was called "Safari". It has some pretty cool blue lights on the tower. Our trip was O.K. but I would probably not go back to fish. We fish Central America every year at least once and we've noticed the CR fishery going down the tubes. You see more longliners every year and with little to no regulation, they are raping the place. On the other hand Guatemala which has banned longliners for at least 10 years is a riot. We fished Guatemala last year and one boat in one day caught more sails than all three boats over three days in CR. The math on that would be 30/sails/day avg. in Gmala and 2-5/sails/day in CR. Our Captain this year was pretty pissed about it and gave us his version of what is going on down there. He said alot of boats are going to move to Gmala and Panama. He also said Los Suenos is a nightmare with all kinds of crazy regulations. Would be interested to see what your buddy thinks of it after a couple of months. Beautiful place nonetheless and if he is single, he needs to check out the Beetle Bar right down the road and feeding the Crocs off of the Coastal Hwy bridge is pretty cool too. We fished on Marlin Mujer, Carolina Magic, and El Jeffe.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mellow Yellow (2/29/2008)*Just got back from CR 2 weeks ago. I saw your buddies boat, I think it was called "Safari".


Hey Mellow, I think the boat is the "Chupacabra."










That's interesting what you say about the longliners down there. Are they harvesting sails?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Woody, Your right about the name. "Safari" has to be at least 75 feet long and parks on the side instead of one of the slips. I reread your post and noticed your buddy runs a 64. You ought to go down and fish.



In response to your question about harvesting sails.....Yes. They are longlining so they are catching everything including Sails and Marlin. There is a port north or Herradura (Los Suenos) of which I cannot remember the name but apparently you can go up there and watch them unload their catch and see the guys whacking the bills off of fish and selling the meat for $1/lb. Pretty sad that the CR gov't has not stepped in and banned it. On another note, our Capt. offered to take me hunting down there for some tiny little deer species and pigs. He said you can shoot Jaguars and all kinds of critters down there. I never imagined CR as a hunting destination but apparently it is pretty good.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet pics, and one heck of a boat!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't seen Gator in a few years, it looks like he's doing good. Glad to see em tear'n up some fish:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty wild. Sounds like someone needs to pull rank and install some harvest regulations down there. That's badass about hunting. I would love to slay some hogs and a jag while down there


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Mellow Yellow (2/29/2008)*Beautiful place nonetheless and if he is single, he needs to check out the Beetle Bar right down the road and feeding the Crocs off of the Coastal Hwy bridge is pretty cool too. We fished on Marlin Mujer, Carolina Magic, and El Jeffe.


Watch out for the Beatle Bar! Excellent scenery there but you may need a shot of rocephin when you get home :nonono

Jaco is a neat little town. I go down every year to fish with my buddy on his boat, a 53 Monterey "Abra Cadabra". I have also fished on the "Marlin Mujer" with VIP Fishing and Capt. Timmy. We always see the long liners out there and I wish they would put a stop to it. However the fishing is still excellent down there at least for now. Last year I caught a Black and a Stripped Marlin as well as several sails, wahoo, and dolphin. Here are some pics from last March, can't wait to get down in a couple of weeks.



If you have been to Beatle Bar, you know this sign












Marina Shots





















Brilliant Sun Sets












My Black





















Mr. Stripey






























Mrs. Mahi












Abra Cadabra Fishing Crew


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good stuff right there


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

nice pics man


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Woody, is fishing season still open in florida:dohoke Those are some great pics.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> ..... I never imagined CR as a hunting destination but apparently it is pretty good.


I hear the bird hunting is amazing down there too.


----------

